# December's Photo Challenge



## HoopyFrood (Dec 3, 2009)

Right, I might seem a bit tricksy this month with the theme, but I think we've all been taking part in the competitions long enough to be able to handle it. And these things are about a challenge and testing our photography skills!

So, this month's theme is:


*Juxtaposition

* 
There's a couple of different definitions for the word, but I'm gonna go with the one that I first learnt it as (and will make for interesting photography, hopefully), that being: 
*
synonymous with contrast, two (or more) objects that oppose one another*

So, some ideas I've been thinking of - a tree in the middle of an urban area, a brightly painted door on a black and white house, something old next to something new, a very tall building surrounded by small ones...hopefully you're getting the idea! 

Anyway, the usual rules apply:

- Only two photos per person
- Please don't use photos that you're already posted around the site
- Voting usually starts around the 27th
- Anyone can vote, even those that didn't enter a photo.  



​


----------



## BookStop (Dec 3, 2009)

Very tricksey indeed!


----------



## Lioness (Dec 3, 2009)

Ooh.

_Nice_


----------



## UltraCulture (Dec 3, 2009)

3 flumoxed me, now this........arghhh.


----------



## Overread (Dec 3, 2009)

eeeps long wordy things!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 3, 2009)

Heh. 

Go on people, stretch out the old brainboxes!

Myself included, I've thought of this one and haven't a clue what to do with it...

But I have to say I do love juxtaposition. Particularly effective in films when you go from a giddy high to a sad, sad low.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 3, 2009)

Great theme Hoopy! Very challenging indeed.


----------



## Talysia (Dec 5, 2009)

This is a very interesting theme this month, Hoopy.  I'll have to put my thinking cap on and see what I can come up with.


----------



## zaelyel (Dec 7, 2009)

I've come up blank on this one. Btw a late congrats to you Hoopy. I had to vote for you!!!!!; your pic was great and plus my knowledge of photography does not extend that far.


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 7, 2009)

This should prove to be most interesting.....


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 8, 2009)

See, when you say juxtaposition, I think of a certain poet who I was forced to study this year and how much unnecessary use of juxtaposition she had.

Anyways... this could be interesting.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 13, 2009)

Very interesting! I have something just right for this but not sure I haven't posted it already-can't remember!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 13, 2009)

Well here's one I took a while ago at Redcar beach which is infamous for its steel works nearby. Here you can see a young girl playing innocently in the sand,unaware of the hulking steel works behind her. For me it made an interesting juxtaposition, and I gave it the title Innocence.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice! I like that! Juxtaposition indeed.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 14, 2009)

That is an excellent shot AE.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> That is an excellent shot AE.


Thanks! And  to think I nearly deleted it from the memory card!


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 15, 2009)

It's getting on in December, you might just win by default, AE! Good shot, though...


----------



## BookStop (Dec 15, 2009)

Christmas oranges.


----------



## CyBeR (Dec 15, 2009)

AE, your shot reminded me of one I had. I would participate with it, but it would be redundant to have two similar shots in the same thread, so I'm posting this one:


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 15, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> It's getting on in December, you might just win by default, AE! Good shot, though...


 
I have a feeling we may have fewer entries this month, as people are busy with the holiday season. (I know I am!)


----------



## Pyan (Dec 15, 2009)

This the tidal part of the River Itchen at low water. Moored between the scrapyard on the far bank and the remains of the barge on the mudflats, there was this brand-new luxury cruiser yacht...


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 16, 2009)

CyBeR said:


> AE, your shot reminded me of one I had. I would participate with it, but it would be redundant to have two similar shots in the same thread, so I'm posting this one:


I clicked on your pic and it took me to a porn site!!


----------



## Overread (Dec 16, 2009)

I think its the image host he is using - it opened a similar advert page when I followed the image. Photobucket, imageshack, devient art and flickr are far better hosts for online storage of images (without nasty ads!). Flickr is by far and away the best for photography though you do have to pay to get the most out of it.


----------



## Lioness (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, a pretty stark juxtaposition of colour, and I'm really hoping I haven't used it before. I can't remember using it in a challenge, but it might have been in photo of the day. If it has, can someone let me know and I'll put in another, if that's allowed?


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 16, 2009)

HMM... I hate to admit it but I think AE35Unit may be the current clubhouse leader.... 

I also like the shot by Lioness...


----------



## CyBeR (Dec 16, 2009)

I apologize for the mishaps with imagevenue...it tends to redirect to funky addresses. To not have such problems, in the future, here's a safer link. 
I apologize as well for no thumbnail but it would seem that SFFC does not support the embed code offered by DA.

http://sorrowblade.deviantart.com/art/And-tradition-fails-us-39450446


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 16, 2009)

CyBeR said:


> I apologize for the mishaps with imagevenue...it tends to redirect to funky addresses. To not have such problems, in the future, here's a safer link.
> I apologize as well for no thumbnail but it would seem that SFFC does not support the embed code offered by DA.
> 
> And tradition fails us by ~SorrowBlade on deviantART


Ah youte on deviant art too! I'll have a look on there and add it to my colllection-I'm Stumm47 on there!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 17, 2009)

Another example of me playing with compostion-this one taken in a cafe in York Station while waiting for our train home


----------



## UltraCulture (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm hoping this qualifies as an entry.

I was looking at a rather funky ice formation that was in a black bin and noticed the rather nice reflections of the blue sky.

I know I may be wrong, too late it's in now.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 18, 2009)

That makes a fine abstract Ultra!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 19, 2009)

Decided to go with a gastronomic juxtaposition


----------



## Pyar (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope my friend doesn't mind that I uploaded a picture of her! I think this is a great juxtaposition though.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 20, 2009)

My second entry - water meets ice


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 20, 2009)

Ah, nice, Fox!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea nice one Fox! interesting how many of these entries, one of mine included, the theme has been intterpreted with an abstract image


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been unable to find a good one at the moment but I'll keep trying. Going to a park today so maybe I'll get one there


----------



## Lioness (Dec 22, 2009)

I had a good one, but my camera corrupted it. Going out tomorrow to see what I can do.


----------



## Erin99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry mine are a bit morbid... Have been really busy and tired this month, so I haven't had much chance to shoot my idea. I was meant to have presents against the paper, but I couldn't do it because I'm now at Seph's over the Xmas season and I had to give my presents early....


----------



## Lioness (Dec 24, 2009)

Another juxtaposition of colour


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 27, 2009)

Just letting everyone know I am going to try to post the voting up tomorrow. I'm giving advance warning that it may be a bit late this month.


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice and clever by Fox but I'm yet to see anything better than by AE35Unit IMHO anyway..


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 27, 2009)

Another wonderful showing of entries for this busy month of December. The rules for the voting are as follows:


****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 

**Please do not vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Thursday 12/31 (Arizona time)**​ 

The winner will decide the challenge theme for January! 



* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Vote!!!*​


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 27, 2009)

My vote went to AE this month. His first shot is just so very striking. 

Great job AE!


----------



## BookStop (Dec 27, 2009)

I also went for AE's photo this time around. It just screams juxtapositon to me, and makes me feel kind of happy and sad at the smae time


----------



## Lioness (Dec 27, 2009)

I like Bookstop's oranges (Or whatever they are)


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 28, 2009)

AE for me. Lots of good shots this month from everybody but the girl on the beach really captures the theme perfectly


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 28, 2009)

Another vote for AE....


----------



## Talysia (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry I didn't enter a picture this time.  Must try harder next month.

Some great photos, as usual, but my vote went to BookStop.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
I voted for Leisha-her juxtaposition of christmas cheer with sad news from the war is a perfect example of the theme!


----------



## Pyar (Dec 29, 2009)

I voted for BookStop's tree. I love the contrast of the bright fruit with the white snow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2009)

I found it very hard to choose between AE and Leisha.  The pictures share a strong juxtaposition of symbolism.  I almost voted for Leish, but in the end, Larry's visual contrast tipped the balance, because it's the more striking of the two images.  

Honourable mention also to BookStop for her orange tree, which is a beautiful image.  



A poor effort from me, this month.  I loved the theme, too... but I just couldn't think of anything, and things got so hectic around Xmas, I didn't have the chance to remedy that.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 31, 2009)

I really liked the Oranges.

I also really liked Leisha and Hal's photos


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 1, 2010)

With 54% of the vote, our winner for December is......


*AE35Unit*​

Congratulations AE!!! Great shots that really fit the challenge. Whenever you're ready, get the challenges started for 2010!


----------



## Lioness (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations! A thoroughly deserved win.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 2, 2010)

Well Done, AE! Glad you didn't delete the photo from your cam


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes good job AE...it will be interesting to see what you come up with for January's challenge.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah thanks guys! Is this the part where I get on stage and make a long speech thanking everyone sending everyone to sleep? 

January,hmmmmm


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 2, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Ah thanks guys! Is this the part where I get on stage and make a long speech thanking everyone sending everyone to sleep?


Only if you _really _want to!....


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 2, 2010)

GOLLUM said:


> Only if you _really _want to!....



OK, here goes, first I, I, oh me  mike's not working, oh well


----------



## Pyar (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats AE!


----------

